# Let's Talk About Queer Truth



## icecold (Feb 21, 2016)

I have been banned from other forums not only for speaking the truth, but for giving my honest opinion.  Which anybody was free to either ignore or refute.  But apparently, that didn't matter.  All that mattered is that some found what I said to be objectionable.

  But here is the thing.  If you only speak about things in a non objectionable way, you may as well just discuss quilting or feng shui.  Because nothing you say will have any impact.  I hope I didn't land on another gay forum.  Where the only truth that is allowed is homosexual truth.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 21, 2016)

Gays make up ~3% of the population, so mentioning them in your first op makes me wonder.


I'm not saying you suck dick like an old porn star, just saying you might need more practice.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 21, 2016)

Its true that gays make up less than 5% of the population so one wonders why they engender so much terror and sexual insecurity among twerps like the OP. 

Methinks they protest just a bit too loudly.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 21, 2016)

icecold said:


> I have been banned from other forums not only for speaking the truth, but for giving my honest opinion.  Which anybody was free to either ignore or refute.  But apparently, that didn't matter.  All that mattered is that some found what I said to be objectionable.
> 
> But here is the thing.  If you only speak about things in a non objectionable way, you may as well just discuss quilting or feng shui.  Because nothing you say will have any impact.  I hope I didn't land on another gay forum.  Where the only truth that is allowed is homosexual truth.


What is your personal definition of "The Truth"?
.


----------



## mdk (Feb 21, 2016)

If I am hoping for more luck should I move my rainbow quilt to west or to the southwest of the room?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 21, 2016)

icecold said:


> I have been banned from other forums not only for speaking the truth, but for giving my honest opinion.  Which anybody was free to either ignore or refute.  But apparently, that didn't matter.  All that mattered is that some found what I said to be objectionable.
> 
> But here is the thing.  If you only speak about things in a non objectionable way, you may as well just discuss quilting or feng shui.  Because nothing you say will have any impact.  I hope I didn't land on another gay forum.  Where the only truth that is allowed is homosexual truth.


Are you one of those homophobes who obsess over gay sex and thinks about it way more than any gay person?


----------



## icecold (Feb 21, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> Gays make up ~3% of the population, so mentioning them in your first op makes me wonder.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you suck dick like an old porn star, just saying you might need more practice.



  There are only about 5 million Jews in the U.S.  But you can't say anything truthful against them without getting banned.  And you would probably support it.  Which means that you are a gay slave of a slave.  How does that meke you feel.  But seeing how you probably a doomsday cultist who is partially responsible for the brutal murders of tens of thousands of children here in the U.S., I don't want to know how you feel.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 21, 2016)

icecold said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Gays make up ~3% of the population, so mentioning them in your first op makes me wonder.
> ...


Oh great another stormfront reject...  Let me guess, you're not a fan of brown people either?


----------



## icecold (Feb 21, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Its true that gays make up less than 5% of the population so one wonders why they engender so much terror and sexual insecurity among twerps like the OP.
> 
> Methinks they protest just a bit too loudly.



  It is interesting that I can't answer you without being banned.  And yet you are a "diamond member" of a forum where you are free to insult people.  That makes YOU the twerp.


----------



## mdk (Feb 21, 2016)

Jews, gays, quilting, and, Feng shui. 

What a delightful cornucopia of crazy! lol


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 21, 2016)

*Buh-bye cultsmasher. Thread Closed.*


----------

